# New coil pack, Red or Black?



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

So I'm kicking around the idea of upgrading to 2.0 TSI/FSI coil packs for my 02 225. Seems like a pretty good deal, getting a coil pack upgrade for around 150 bucks from IE, not including a new coil harness. So has anyone used these? Are they worth the money? Do they just plug and play with the OE TT harness? What is the difference between the TSI and FSI coils? Is one better than the other, or are they application dependent?


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

I think ie have an how-to thread somewhere.
maybe try the 1.8t forum.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

96AAAjetta said:


> So I'm kicking around the idea of upgrading to 2.0 TSI/FSI coil packs for my 02 225. Seems like a pretty good deal, getting a coil pack upgrade for around 150 bucks from IE, not including a new coil harness. So has anyone used these? Are they worth the money? Do they just plug and play with the OE TT harness? What is the difference between the TSI and FSI coils? Is one better than the other, or are they application dependent?


do not hesitate to pull the trigger, plug and play, you just have to gap your plugs larger.
http://www.audifreaks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2694

car has never run better.

also check TTstuff, can get the spacers and the coils as a kit.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

or how about reading the threads on here where people lost power ??


----------

